# Help!!!  Mini Pig with prolapse



## NOLA Cub (Apr 13, 2018)

looks like my mini pig has vaginal prolapse. She is not pregnant and has never been bred. Any tips on how to fix it?


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 14, 2018)

I would see a vet....


otherwise, clean it up, grease up a finger and stick it back.  Preperation H can help reduce the swelling... but you need to figure out why it happened, or it is VERY likely to happen again. 

Depending on how much has prolapsed, and exactly what prolapsed .... ... .. it might not stay in when you try to put it in.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 14, 2018)

In my limited experience - most prolapses in a non-pregnant animal are due to the animal being obese and quite possibly a genetic weakness in that area.   Is it most prevalent when she's laying down and go back in when she stands up?  If it doesn't go back in then definitely, like Alaskan said, see a vet.  I had a vet suture the vulva closed on an goat that prolapsed....not sure if that's an option on a pig...    Good luck with her and please let us know how it's going - might be we can all learn something along with you.


----------



## NOLA Cub (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank ya'll for the reply.  I tried to put it back yesterday before I posted this thread. Didn't work. I was hoping someone would have a trick I didn't know about. Lol!!!  I didn't try the hemroid cream.  I will keep you posted. I wa thinking of stitching it myself.  Any idea how much the vet may charge for this procedure?


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 15, 2018)

no idea as to cost


----------



## greybeard (Apr 15, 2018)

https://www.minipiginfo.com/mini-pig-vaginal-prolapse.html


----------

